# Feel I should update...



## pandapop

I haven't posted here since I was pregnant in 2008,I never got round to telling you guys here,that at 22 weeks and 1 day gestation on the 9 th August 2008 my angle grew wings:cry: I miss her so dearly and feel very lost(considering its very unlikely I will conceive again......Just thought I should update you guys...Don't know what to say,,,https://grace-bethany-siddall.gonetoosoon.org/ < that is her gone to soon page if anyone would like to look.x


----------



## Kapow

So sorry. xx


----------



## hayley x

:( I'm so sorry, will light a candle for her :hugs: x


----------



## pandapop

Thank you so much,It's greatly appreciated.x


----------



## hayley x

:cry: just seen the quote in your siggy was Alex's funeral song :( x


----------



## pandapop

:cry: I am so sorry for your loss,Am so happy that you got another chance :) I am sure Alex is one proud big brother!He will always watch over her x


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry for your loss sweetie, Grace has a beautiful name.


----------



## leeanne

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jox

I'm so sorry for ur loss. I will light grace a candle on her gts page x


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: so sorry for your loss!! XXX


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs:
thats so sad, such a beautiful name xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

:hugs:


----------



## Weeplin

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## amie-leigh

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Sarah&Ady

So very sorry xxx


----------



## Samemka

I am so so sorry :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Bingles

so sorry for your loss I lit a candle for Grace xxx


----------



## LittleAngel09

so sorry for your loss x


----------

